
Ask HN: Possible to make an app that's just a Web view on iOS and Android? - Jonnax
So let&#x27;s say I e got a website that looks good on mobile.<p>But I want to get on the App stores.<p>Is it possible to start off with just deploying an App which is just a Web view?<p>And then over time work on making it more native?<p>In assuming the the simplicity means that I wouldn&#x27;t need to use some third party framework?<p>Anyone done this? 
Will it work?
Is it a bad idea?
======
mitul_nathwani
Yes, you can do it definitely, it is called app wrapper.

Android has not any restriction you can do it easily with wrapper but in iOS,
you need to create a Native navigation bar and link to your pages so iOS will
accept your application.

We are happy to help you, you can contact us on here
[https://www.websoptimization.com/](https://www.websoptimization.com/)

------
anupamchugh
I have published apps that are primarily a WebView in both iOS and Android
recently. Though I'd ensured to put some native components besides a splash
screen in both of them. I had created a side menu navigation bar, setup
Firebase for notifications and it was accepted on both platforms. Here's a
link to the iOS App:

[https://apps.apple.com/au/app/aged-care-
decisions/id14744800...](https://apps.apple.com/au/app/aged-care-
decisions/id1474480074)

Happy to answer your questions.

